# new Texas State Record?



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

wow!
http://www.whitetaildomains.com/Art...tate+Record+Whitetail+Buck+Harvested+in+Texas

taken off Las Raices Ranch in Webb County. Yeah, it's high fence, it's also 4,000 acres. say what you want - but that's one big deer.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Marko posts on here as Encinal. What a freaking animal!


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*WOW*

What a Hoss.


----------



## skeltowt (Aug 25, 2010)

*Huge Buck*

How can that be a State record shot in side a fence???


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

skeltowt said:


> How can that be a State record shot in side a fence???


good question, not sure... personally, I won't debate it as it all comes down to one's opinions but it is made clear by the owners that these are deer that lived on the property when they bought it and got fenced in.. nothing has been added or altered un-naturally... they obviously have provided an environment to let the native animals eat well and mature while selectively taking out the lesser quality ones to make room for the new crop of aniamls each year. Kudos to doing that and producing such monsters in with alot of time and hard work (website says they have owned the ranch since early 1990's)... so, in 20 years someone else now has proof they too can raise big deer naturally if they give it the right effort with a native deer


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

skeltowt said:


> How can that be a State record shot in side a fence???


There are different categories for State records.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

i saw on another site that this was claimed as low fence

shot now ? archery ?

need more info. 

personally would have let that one walk until hard horn, not too crazy about velvet mounts.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> personally would have let that one walk until hard horn


LMAO!

TH


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Trouthunter said:


> LMAO!
> 
> TH


X2..

:rotfl:


----------



## Encinal (Jan 18, 2008)

If anyone says it was claimed by US as low fence... they don't know what they are talking about... it is HF.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Encinal said:


> If anyone says it was claimed by US as low fence... they don't know what they are talking about... it is HF.


hey man, you need to change your avatar now


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

see,

there you have it , push him into a smaller pasture or 

just shoot him under a feeder later, when he is hard horned.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

MLD Permits... Encinal. Congrats to your Dad on the baddest buck ever killed... Walker



CoastalOutfitters said:


> i saw on another site that this was claimed as low fence
> 
> *shot now ? archery ?*
> 
> ...


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> see,
> 
> there you have it , push him into a smaller pasture or
> 
> just shoot him under a feeder later, when he is hard horned.


so you would stick with your initial statement of letting it walk, even if you had a gun and season was open when you saw this 311" buck? and your ethics would be to pen it up in a small trap to save for later as a possibility?


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Rack Ranch said:


> MLD Permits... Encinal. Congrats to your Dad on the baddest buck ever killed... Walker


X2!! I'd have to have someone with paddles standing by to restart my ticker if I saw something like that.
awesome buck


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> so you would stick with your initial statement of letting it walk, even if you had a gun and season was open when you saw this 311" buck? and your ethics would be to pen it up in a small trap to save for later as a possibility?


caught one , peeling drag

wooohooooo


----------



## Encinal (Jan 18, 2008)

InfamousJ said:


> hey man, you need to change your avatar now


He's in my avatar... As a 5 year old... The one right after the brand.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> caught one , peeling drag
> 
> wooohooooo


dammit, our lines are tangled 

I thought that was yours encinal.. ohhh, now I see.. yours is about the third one... cool


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

Great Deer! Trophy of a lifetime.....no matter where or how. Congrats!


----------



## longhorns13 (Aug 22, 2006)

Las Raices is on a roll!!!


----------



## ramrunner (Jun 3, 2005)

Encinal, congrats to your father, and family, on a beautiful harvest...

How old was the deer?

I assume you have seen this deer over the past years and watched him grow. So the thought of seeing him once and then not seeing him again probably wasn't a worry...So my question...is harvesting the deer while he was in velvet a personal choice, or was there a worry of him breaking tines either while shedding/rubbing the velvet off or causing damage during pre-rut activities? Just curious is all.....

Thanks and congrats again.....Nick


----------



## deepbluefish (Aug 18, 2010)

im sorry but that is a ugly deer.


----------



## Tombstone (May 19, 2009)

What a MONSTER!! Congrats to your dad and you for growing such an incredible animal.


----------



## Encinal (Jan 18, 2008)

ramrunner said:


> Encinal, congrats to your father, and family, on a beautiful harvest...
> 
> How old was the deer?
> 
> ...


Their velvet sheds when their testosterone starts to kick in... it forces the blood vessels at the base of the antlers to contract and the velvet to dry up. Once that happens... our personal experience is that they have a tendency to change their patterns. (and we had finally gotten on him pretty well after having really spotty sightings for 5 weeks) We decided that if we had the opportunity to take him, we were going to do it... we had rolled the dice passing on this deer for 7.5 years... we didn't see any reason to keep rolling the dice...



deepbluefish said:


> im sorry but that is a ugly deer.


I've been calling him disgusting for the last 6 weeks... but probably not like you meant it.


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

MAN WHAT A DEER WHO CARE HIGH FENCE ARE NOT.


----------



## idletime (May 11, 2005)

Encinal said:


> He's in my avatar... As a 5 year old... The one right after the brand.


I saw the scouting video you posted to your facebook page. What an amazing animal on the hoof. Surprised he could lift his head up


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Encinal--Congratulations to you and your Dad on such a Majestic Whitetail Buck and all the hard work and patience it took NOT to shoot him early on and let him grow and spread those genes!!

I am Blown Away!! Good Job!!--and Thanks for sharing the story with us all!

swamp


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

SON SON SON! Thank you for sharing this with us!


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

That is one nice deer.


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

Great deer no matter how it was raised.


----------



## wellconnected (May 30, 2005)

I read an article a while back on the ranch, Marco and his Dad. The article was one of the best reads I have had on game management. If I remember correct, there are no foreign genetics on the ranch which is extremely impressive if I am correct. Congrats!!!!


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Chuuut 'em! Chuuut 'em!!! 

Thats a beast and thats all that matters!


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

damnn......great buck and congrats! some of y'all are just some bitter people....im guessing jealousy?


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

bobbyoshay said:


> damnn......great buck and congrats! some of y'all are just some bitter people....im guessing jealousy?


Cage envy... LOL


----------



## gordaflatsstalker (Jul 3, 2008)

X2 on the cage envy.


----------



## ol' salt (Jun 11, 2006)

I applaud the management process; however, IMO the high fence negates the record. Have no idea how the recordkeepers view it.


----------



## gordaflatsstalker (Jul 3, 2008)

A high fence doesn't equal a 311" deer. Ample rainfall, great management plan, protein and letting a deer grow are the reason he has such big deer. The fence is merely a management tool. That's an amazing whitetail. I also have "Cage Envy".


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

skeltowt said:


> How can that be a State record shot in side a fence???


I was wondering the same thing! Even if it's "4000" acres, that is still a big pen. JMO!!! But, that is a huge deer. I would be afraid that if something like that walked out at my feeder, I would be shaking so much that I probably would go as for an autograph. LOL


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

gordaflatsstalker said:


> A high fence doesn't equal a 311" deer.


exactly, I know a 400 acre place that feeds nothing but the best premium foods and you'll never find a deer like that there. 
this notion that Texas deer can't reach that level of record is false. Texas deer, especially south Texas deer equal anything found anywhere else.
I'm keeping my fingers crossed - if I'm very lucky, I have a chance to hunt an 8 point management that may very well exceed 130" - on 23,000 acres not high fenced.

this idea that 4,000 acres equates to a "cage" is also nonsense, given that restriction I suppose I can never hunt an island like Hawaii with it's huge hogs, after all that's the same thing isn't it? it's a cage isn't it?


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

Congrats to Encinal and his dad on producing one helluva deer. Record or no record, fence or no fence, doesn't really matter. People who truly love big deer are impressed. Let the haters hate.


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

Encinal said:


> ... we had rolled the dice passing on this deer for 7.5 years... we didn't see any reason to keep rolling the dice...


Yeah I've never understood while people let them grow beyond their prime only to kill them when they are mere figures of what they once were. Y'all done good. Congrats to your dad...


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Very nice buck no mater what side of the fence it was on. 

Difference is, in a non-managed environment, the gene pool would have been weakened from a major buck to doe imbalance and too many inferior bucks doing the breeding.

Beside, it would most likely have been killed early on once it was legal size by the first hunter who got it in his sights .


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

I'm jealous..........


.....................and available for adoption. 

Great deer Marko. Congrats to your Pop.


----------



## Grande Venado (Aug 11, 2005)

Great buck, congrats!


----------



## Buckerup (Feb 19, 2009)

Very impressive!


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

TXPalerider said:


> I'm jealous..........
> 
> .....................and available for adoption.
> 
> Great deer Marko. Congrats to your Pop.


My thoughts exactly. I am sure everyone that has viewed this thread is jealous,and if they say they aren't they are lying.


----------



## Marshman (Jul 24, 2008)

Outstanding. Well done, and congratulations to both of you.

Mikee


----------



## SwampMud (Aug 18, 2009)

If i remember correctly. there sure was a bunch of yall on here bashing high fence ranches last year. why the sudden change of heart? shooting deer is like shooting cows-phil robertson


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

I like me some gnarley racks on some deers, Congrat's!


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Wow!!! I'll be looking for the cover and future article in TTHA rag. Congrats to you and ya'lls fine management program!


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Just think what it would have scored had he had decent G-1s :biggrin:


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

He forgot to take the leash off before he took the picture.... J/k

I'm Jealous


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

Anybody bashing high fenced RANCHES has never hunted a high fence RANCH. I mean seriously we are not talking about high fenced yards, pens, farms, or pastures...we are talking about a legitimate high fenced RANCH. Drive all day and not see the same thing twice. Some deer live there whole lives to never be seen. Takes all day to fly a helicoptor survey. If it wasn't for poachers and lane brained morons that shoot every thing that moves we wouldn't need high fences to properly mangage deer in South Texas.

Nice deer.


----------



## dwhite (Jul 11, 2007)

Told ya once and i'll tell ya again Marko...GREAT DEER! I have personally been to this ranch and you will not meet nicer people than Marko and his family. They have done a great job of managing this ranch and you can tell just by driving around it. BTW I have a few nibbles on hunts Marko so hopefully they will come through!


----------



## Encinal (Jan 18, 2008)

Awesome Dennis!


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

Awesome deer, I don't know how in the heck you can score something like that. It's gotta take a while to do it.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Pablo said:


> Awesome deer, I don't know how in the heck you can score something like that. It's gotta take a while to do it.


It would be pretty close match to my heartrate.


----------



## SpotChaser#2 (Feb 28, 2006)

Amazing deer!! I have hunted under high fence for the last 20 years so i fully understand that deer under high fence are not trapped. My only question is how do u grow a 300 inch deer in the wild (without improved genetics). Look how long it has taken breeders to reach that plateau using AI and many other tools. That is a huge deer under any circumstances whether it be high fence, low fence, or scientific. I just have a hard time seeing a native deer get that big. There are many great ranches out there that spend tons of money on feed, habitat improvements, culling and so forth that have never even come close to a 300 inch deer. Just curious?


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

SpotChaser#2 said:


> Amazing deer!! I have hunted under high fence for the last 20 years so i fully understand that deer under high fence are not trapped. My only question is how do u grow a 300 inch deer in the wild (without improved genetics). Look how long it has taken breeders to reach that plateau using AI and many other tools. That is a huge deer under any circumstances whether it be high fence, low fence, or scientific. I just have a hard time seeing a native deer get that big. There are many great ranches out there that spend tons of money on feed, habitat improvements, culling and so forth that have never even come close to a 300 inch deer. Just curious?


 Same here but everything I hear is they do not introduce outside genetics. If this is the case, they are doing an outstanding job of managing their herd.


----------



## willydavenport (Jun 4, 2004)

When Marko killed his deer a couple of years ago I thought, "What a nice guy his dad must be to let his son kill that deer." Turns out dad was holding out for the big one!! Congrats to everyone involved!


----------



## Encinal (Jan 18, 2008)

SpotChaser#2 said:


> Amazing deer!! I have hunted under high fence for the last 20 years so i fully understand that deer under high fence are not trapped. My only question is how do u grow a 300 inch deer in the wild (without improved genetics). Look how long it has taken breeders to reach that plateau using AI and many other tools. That is a huge deer under any circumstances whether it be high fence, low fence, or scientific. I just have a hard time seeing a native deer get that big. There are many great ranches out there that spend tons of money on feed, habitat improvements, culling and so forth that have never even come close to a 300 inch deer. Just curious?


That is 100% completely understandable. All we can do is honestly say what we did and didn't do and show progression photos... I am a pretty big cynic myself, and I would find it a bitter pill to swallow if I was on the outside looking in.


----------



## blackhogdog (Jul 20, 2009)

chad said:


> Anybody bashing high fenced RANCHES has never hunted a high fence RANCH. I mean seriously we are not talking about high fenced yards, pens, farms, or pastures...we are talking about a legitimate high fenced RANCH. Drive all day and not see the same thing twice. Some deer live there whole lives to never be seen. Takes all day to fly a helicoptor survey. If it wasn't for poachers and lane brained morons that shoot every thing that moves we wouldn't need high fences to properly mangage deer in South Texas.
> 
> Nice deer.


Actually, the lack of an outfitter license and the allowed overharvesting of large ranches by 20 acre wack and stack day hunting operations is why high fences went up, that and fence companies lobying and lawyers winning large sums in PI cases buying up ranches and fencing them to launder there exhorbiant fees from wrongfull deaths and other persons misfortunes. I hate the high fence and the lack of a outfitter license, its ruined hunting and a way of life for many ranch families. This deer is a great deer and whatever it scored it is what is it, a deer taken from behind a high fenced ranch and is not accepted as a free ranging B & C deer, it will prob win all kinds of the high fenced deer contests but its like the asterisk that should be by all of those steriod eaters in major league baseball, its not the same as a low fenced ranch, and i would like to see its dna run thru a test for introduced northern bloodlines, anything could be dumped into a pen from anywhere nobody is really watching the Texas deer industry, if it is a native Texas deer I sure hope they saved the semen from it!!lol I wish I had a deer like this taken off of my ranch and all of the publicity!!!!!! Its a great topic for the high fence guys, I bet they will be beating a door down to try to buy does and yearlings from this ranch now. But what do all of the low fenced ranches still trying to do it low fence do? Buy $3 a mile deer fence and join the high fencers?? Or do they continue on and suffer with the day hunters setting up next door and wacking and stacking everyhting they can bait over the low fence for $100 a day hunt for 90 days??? There outta be a law for sure. Great deer for sure and what a topic!!!!Those guys better buy a new grader or bulldozer and run out the fencelines twice a day now to keep all of the poachers out of there ranch!!!lol Remeber those guys who made calf and hog bootsoles out of epoxy and were walking into some big ranches down that way and got busted on the front page of the San Antone Express about 6 years ago??? lol


----------



## BALZTOWAL (Aug 29, 2006)

Nice buck but I do see a few problems with the system... The ranch is high fenced so the deer is in a zoo and they used a rifle during bow season to kill it because they have a mld permit or else they would not have seen it during regular deer season. Nice hunting.


----------



## Jbs8307 (Jun 29, 2009)

You guys are focusing on the record thing way too much. I havent seen the man that shot this buck mention anything about a record. He is simply proud of his 20 plus years of hard work and patience. Its a truly awsome animal. Congradulations on the culmination of all your hard work. Cmon guys give credit where credit is due. Yall are brutal.
And since no one has said it in seven pages of posts, i guess i'll be the guy. Nice cull!


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

*you get a chance, tell us how the hunt went...*


----------



## Knifeman (Sep 27, 2009)

Great deer and one to be very proud of. All you fence haters would pull the trigger if you had the chance.


----------



## Etexhunter (May 11, 2008)

Whoa !! Nice buck.. I'de have to look twice before I pulled the trigger just to make sure I wasn't seeing things.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

blackhogdog said:


> Actually, the lack of an outfitter license and the allowed overharvesting of large ranches by 20 acre wack and stack day hunting operations is why high fences went up, that and fence companies lobying and lawyers winning large sums in PI cases buying up ranches and fencing them to launder there exhorbiant fees from wrongfull deaths and other persons misfortunes. I hate the high fence and the lack of a outfitter license, its ruined hunting and a way of life for many ranch families. This deer is a great deer and whatever it scored it is what is it, a deer taken from behind a high fenced ranch and is not accepted as a free ranging B & C deer, it will prob win all kinds of the high fenced deer contests but its like the asterisk that should be by all of those steriod eaters in major league baseball, its not the same as a low fenced ranch, and i would like to see its dna run thru a test for introduced northern bloodlines, anything could be dumped into a pen from anywhere nobody is really watching the Texas deer industry, if it is a native Texas deer I sure hope they saved the semen from it!!lol I wish I had a deer like this taken off of my ranch and all of the publicity!!!!!! Its a great topic for the high fence guys, I bet they will be beating a door down to try to buy does and yearlings from this ranch now. But what do all of the low fenced ranches still trying to do it low fence do? Buy $3 a mile deer fence and join the high fencers?? Or do they continue on and suffer with the day hunters setting up next door and wacking and stacking everyhting they can bait over the low fence for $100 a day hunt for 90 days??? There outta be a law for sure. Great deer for sure and what a topic!!!!Those guys better buy a new grader or bulldozer and run out the fencelines twice a day now to keep all of the poachers out of there ranch!!!lol Remeber those guys who made calf and hog bootsoles out of epoxy and were walking into some big ranches down that way and got busted on the front page of the San Antone Express about 6 years ago??? lol


What does an "Outfitter License" have to do with anything?


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

How many high fence haters are hunting feeders? I hope all you guys are doing spot and stalk. What's the sport in throwing out some corn?


There's nothing wrong with high fences and hunting feeders. If you enjoy getting out and "hunting" however, then good on ya. 



Nice Buck !


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

big john o said:


> I agree, a person who takes a buck that been observed over the years and nurtured to maturity isn't nessesarily a sportsman in the sense..... but that is one hell of a trophy for your efforts.


Yeah... "Shoot em young"!!! hwell:


----------



## lowtide (Apr 3, 2006)

*deer*

Marko- As we talked on the phone congrats. You guys do it right, anyone that says different is either jealous or ignorant. It sad that people can't just say great job and move on or not say anything at all. For those that think shooting him early with a rifle or any other nonsense need to complain to the state not the hunter. The state makes the laws not us landowners. Most people probably don't realize there is more MLDP's given out for low fence than high. Killing him early so he doesnt rub off points way to go. I have hunted this ranch with my customers the last 5 years and seen several of there deer grow up. All I can say is some genetics on certain places are better than others. It's just like people, Babe Ruth's or Mickey Mantle's aren't every year at a ball park. Overtime one will show up.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

It's a big cover up. This buck was shot by Bill Jordan,on the Chittam ranch,over a pile of C'mere Deer. Cull hunt of course. .338 Lapua at 650 yards. Neck shot.





jk. super nice buck man. Congrats on a beast. Only negative thing I can see here is trying to top it


----------



## Blue_Wave028 (Jul 23, 2008)

Awesome deer. Did they have to get two score sheets to score that deer?


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Great buck! Congrats.


To all the "Holier than thou" fence haters: I wish you luck during hunting season as you pick up your hand made bow and arrows and head to the woods, remember keep repeating "I'm the real hunter"


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

What a buck. High fence or not. That is awesome.


----------



## five.0 fisher (Jan 9, 2005)

Amazing Buck. Congrats to your pops. Good luck trying to one up that one. I think I would have had to let him walk because I would have been shaking so bad I probably would have fell out of the stand and not had a chance to shoot.


----------



## TXwaterfowl (Mar 28, 2006)

Congrats! That is a beast!


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Yeah... "Shoot em young"!!! hwell:


 Not what I meant at all. Lot of money involved with growin um that big. Hunting is all about the biggest rack now-a-days. I'm just a poor man's hunter, and like to keep things simple. Honestly, I'm jealous as hell... would probably **** all over myself if something like that walked out in front of me.


----------



## Jfreeman (Nov 3, 2004)

Great deer! The las raices ranch is a great example of what great deer managment can produce. This didn't happen overnight and took alot of hard work, time, and luck.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

buckbuddy said:


> I agree with you- a" 200 percent". I wonder every year, how many of them "Big O Bucks" where really hunted. Like- Stalk & Hunt, Rattled UP, etc. I betcha the percentage is small. (Real small!) I just feel that the TRILL is a bunch more rewarding, killing one, using your knowledge & skills, than it is, by RINGING a dinner bell. I guess, I'm "Old School".


This is not a high fence/low fence discussion thread. I don't know why people always have to rain on people's parade. I don't see how you wouldn't get a "TRILL" from hunting huge bucks like that.:headknock How do you even consider a natural buck from 4,000 acres not fair. That's a lot of acres and I'm sure you could find plenty of deer that have never been seen before. All of you haters would not skip a beat to hunt on a ranch like that.


----------

